# berg



## Operación Borodino

Buenos Dias.
He visto esta palabra sin su compañera "ice", quisiera saber por si sola el significado de "berg"
muchas gracias.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Es alemán, significa "montaña".


----------



## Masood

Operación Borodino said:


> Buenos Dias.
> He visto esta palabra *sin su compañera "ice"*, quisiera saber por si sola el significado de "berg"
> muchas gracias.


Quizá el "ice" se había derretido.

De vez en cuando, he oído de *'berg*, pero solamente en inglés hablado, que es corto para "iceberg".


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Operación Borodino said:


> Buenos Dias.
> He visto esta palabra sin su compañera "ice", quisiera saber por si sola el significado de "berg"
> muchas gracias.


En alemán :
*Eis = hielo
Berg = montaña
Eisberg = témpano* (montaña de hielo)
*
iceberg* es un transliteración al inglés y, como dice _Massod_, _*berg *_suele utilizarse como abreviación de *iceberg*.


----------



## gengo

Operación Borodino said:


> He visto esta palabra sin su compañera "ice", quisiera saber por si sola el significado de "berg"



Me gustaría saber dónde lo has visto.  No se me ocurre ningún orto uso de la palabra además de en iceberg.  A veces decimos burg (con la U) para referirnos a una ciudad o pueblo.


----------



## Södertjej

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Es alemán, significa "montaña".


Y sueco, y danés, y noruego, e islandés, y...


----------



## Vampiro

Nunca lo he escuchado en inglés sin su “ice” correspondiente.
Saludos.
_


----------



## alacant

gengo said:


> Me gustaría saber dónde lo has visto. No se me ocurre ningún orto uso de la palabra además de en iceberg. A veces decimos burg (con la U) para referirnos a una ciudad o pueblo.


 
Hola, que quiere decir orto?


----------



## romarsan

alacant said:


> Hola, que quiere decir orto?



Es "otro" Gaviota. Un baile de letras.


----------



## alacant

romarsan said:


> Es "otro" Gaviota. Un baile de letras.


 
Ay, con eso mi fama de simple cruza fronteras. Ah, y yo nunca habia visto "berg" sin su correspondiente "ice". Claro, vivo en el Mediterraneo! Sería dificil

Poor me!


----------



## ManPaisa

alacant said:


> Ay, con eso mi fama de simple cruza fronteras. Ah, y yo nunca habia visto "berg" sin su correspondiente "ice". Claro, vivo en el Mediterraneo! Sería dificil
> 
> Poor me!



I must admit that I, too, had never seen a _berg_ off the rocks.  But the dictionary says that it has existed in English since 1823.



> berg short for iceberg, attested from 1823.


I can guarantee, moreover, that _iceberg_ does not come from German or from any Scandinavian language (however tiny or recondite).  It originated with the Dutch _ijsberg_.


> iceberg 1774, partial loan-transl. of Du. ijsberg, lit. "ice mountain," from ijs "ice" + berg "mountain." An earlier term was sea-hill (1694). Phrase tip of the iceberg, in a figurative sense, first recorded 1963.


Source:  etymonline.com


----------



## aztlaniano

alacant said:


> Ah, y yo nunca habia visto "berg" sin su correspondiente "ice".


Tampoco. Y por tanto me pregunto si no se trataría de la palabra "burg", quizá mal escrita. Burg = localidad, poblado, pueblo, ciudad.
En inglés se pronuncia igual que "berg".
Convendría que Operación Borodino nos aportara algo de contexto.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Södertjej said:


> Y sueco, y danés, y noruego, e islandés, y...



¿Con mayúscula, 'Berg', como en alemán? Lo pregunto por tratar del precisar el origen de 'iceberg', palabra española.


----------



## Södertjej

Los sustantivos comunes alemanes sí usan mayúscula pero sólo el sustantivo inicial, no en cada sustantivo que forma parte de una palabra compuesta. Y por supuesto esa regla no se traslada al castellano. En los idiomas escandinavos los sustantivos comunes no se escriben con mayúscula.

En cuanto al origen de la palabra española, parece evidente de dónde viene "ice". A lo que yo me refería es a que berg no es una palabra exclusivamente alemana, sino que se da en múltiples lenguas germánicas desde su tronco común, con el mismo significado y grafía.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Södertjej said:


> Los sustantivos comunes alemanes sí usan mayúscula pero sólo el sustantivo inicial, no en cada sustantivo que forma parte de una palabra compuesta. Y por supuesto esa regla no se traslada al castellano. En los idiomas escandinavos los sustantivos comunes no se escriben con mayúscula.
> 
> En cuanto al origen de la palabra española, parece evidente de dónde viene "ice". A lo que yo me refería es a que berg no es una palabra exclusivamente alemana, sino que se da en múltiples lenguas germánicas desde su tronco común, con el mismo significado y grafía.




No preguntaba por ...berg, sino por Berg. Creo que tenía cinco años cuando supe que en alemán, en los sustantivos compuestos solo se escribe con mayúscula la inicial. Pero te agradezco que me refresques ese añejo conocimiento y que me confirmes que berg es palabra de varias lenguas de tronco germánico. 
Sobre la etimología de iceberg, esto es lo que dice el DRAE:
(Del ingl. _iceberg,_ y este del neerl. medio _ijsberg_).


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

......
Sobre la etimología de iceberg, esto es lo que dice el DRAE:
(Del ingl. _iceberg,_ y este del neerl. medio _ijsberg_).[/QUOTE]
El DRAE será una autoridad en la lengua española, pero ciertamente no lo es en las lenguas sajonas.

Tanto los escandinavos como los alemanes, holandeses e ingleses comparten términos de una raíz común, el Sajón Antiguo. Es indudable que los primeros que conocieron un *iceberg* fueron los vikingos noruegos cuando se establecieron en Islandia y luego Groenlandia. Los anales relatan como Leif Ericson avistó un *iceberg* en su cruce del Atlántico Norte para llegar a costas americanas. Es comprensible, dada la magnitud de un *iceberg*, que lo denominaran como una *montaña = berg* hecha de *hielo*, y de ahí *isberg* en su idioma. En la medida que los alemanes de la Liga Hanseática como así los holandeses e ingleses avistaban ocasionalmente estos colosos no pudieron menos que darle el mismo nombre, y de ahí *Eisberg*, *ijsberg* y _*iceberg*_, que difieren en la escritura pero no en la pronunciación.

Entre los siglos IX y XI vikingos noruegos y daneses se establecieron en regiones de Inglaterra (aportando términos de su idioma al inglés) y es mucho más lógico suponer que fueran ellos quienes contribuyeron con el término *iceberg* antes que los holandeses. En esa época los Paises Bajos aún no existían como entidad política y por ende no disponían de una marina.


----------



## sanxuan

Sin ánimo de entrar en polémicas, y sin haber consultado ningún libro de historia, me atrevo a aventurar que las lenguas germánicas ya incluían el témino "berg" en épocas anteriores a Roma, o al menos en la misma época. Por aquel entonces, no debían existir diferencias notables entre el alemán de Sajonia y el de la actual Holanda. Sospecho igualmente que la navegación era habitual en aquella época, permitiendo el intercambio de la lengua, de los genes y de alguna mercadería.
Por último, creo que los icebergs no son un fenómeno exclusivo de Norteamérica. Los vikingos debian ser testigos habituales del paso de grandes islas de hielo por sus costas.


----------



## gengo

A propósito, ¿cómo se pronuncia la palabra iceberg en español?  ¿Más o menos como en inglés, o como se pronunciaría si fuera una palabra española normal, con tres sílabas?


----------



## Mate

gengo said:


> A propósito, ¿cómo se pronuncia la palabra iceberg en español?  ¿Más o menos como en inglés, o como se pronunciaría si fuera una palabra española normal, con tres sílabas?


*A*is-berg, con el acento en la primera *a* y la separación de sílabas donde figura el guión (lo dicho vale para la Argentina).


----------



## ManPaisa

gengo said:


> A propósito, ¿cómo se pronuncia la palabra iceberg en español?  ¿Más o menos como en inglés, o como se pronunciaría si fuera una palabra española normal, con tres sílabas?


_*I-ce-berg,*_ aunque la g casi no se pronuncia.



> El DRAE será una autoridad en la lengua española, pero ciertamente no lo es en las lenguas sajonas.


Y supongo que tú eres un especialista en etimología inglesa. 

Esto es lo que dice el Oxford:


> *
> iceberg* |ˈīsˌbərg|
> noun
> a large floating mass of ice detached from a glacier or ice sheet and carried out to sea.
> PHRASES
> the tip of the iceberg the small, perceptible part of a much larger situation or problem that remains hidden : the statistics represent just the tip of the iceberg.
> *ORIGIN late 18th cent.: from Dutch ijsberg, from ijs ‘ice’ + berg ‘hill.*


¿Por qué insistes en inventarte cosas? ¿Sabes algo que el Oxford no sepa? Aquí estamos discutiendo la etimología de *iceberg*, el término de inglés, no la de la palabra equivalente en otros idiomas.


----------



## gengo

Mateamargo said:


> *A*is-berg, con el acento en la primera *a* y la separación de sílabas donde figura el guión .





ManPaisa said:


> _*I-ce-berg,*_ aunque la g casi no se pronuncia.



Mmmm, al parecer no estamos todos de acuerdo.  ¿Es que depende del país?


----------



## ManPaisa

gengo said:


> Mmmm, al parecer no estamos todos de acuerdo.  ¿Es que depende del país?


En Colombia es i-ce-berg.

Es un término de español, no un anglicismo.  Por lo tanto, debe obedecer las normas de pronunciación del castellano.


----------



## Mate

gengo said:


> Mmmm, al parecer no estamos todos de acuerdo.  ¿Es que depende del país?


  Supongo que sí.


----------



## gengo

Thank you ManPaisa and Mateamargo.



> Es un término de español, no un anglicismo.



¿De veras?  Me parece obvio que viene del inglés, pero me he equivocado en el pasado (una y otra vez). ;-)


----------



## ManPaisa

gengo said:


> Thank you ManPaisa and Mateamargo.
> ¿De veras?  Me parece obvio que viene del inglés, pero me he equivocado en el pasado (una y otra vez). ;-)



Viene del inglés, pero ya se lo considera un término de español, no un anglicismo (o sea, que podría sustituirse por un equivalente de castellano).


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

sanxuan said:


> Sin ánimo de entrar en polémicas, y sin haber consultado ningún libro de historia, me atrevo a aventurar que las lenguas germánicas ya incluían el témino "berg" en épocas anteriores a Roma, o al menos en la misma época. Por aquel entonces, no debían existir diferencias notables entre el alemán de Sajonia y el de la actual Holanda. Sospecho igualmente que la navegación era habitual en aquella época, permitiendo el intercambio de la lengua, de los genes y de alguna mercadería.
> Por último, creo que los icebergs no son un fenómeno exclusivo de Norteamérica. Los vikingos debian ser testigos habituales del paso de grandes islas de hielo por sus costas.


Estamos enfrascados en una polémica amistosa pero no comprendo tus alcances, pues discutes lo que precisamente estuve afirmando, en particular de que existe una unidad lingüistica.

El término *berg* lógicamente es my anterior a Roma, al punto que el Sajón Antiguo (Old Saxon) junto con las variantes escandinavas se le atribuye un origen del sánscrito. Por esa misma razón era la lengua conún entre los pueblos germánicos. Sin embargo, existían diferencias dialectuales que se mantienen hasta estos días al extremo que habitantes de una comarca tienen a veces dificultades de entenderse con otra. Pero las raíces lingüisticas son las mismas.

En cuanto a la similitud entre la lengua hablada en Holanda tanto como en Sajonia, es precisamente lo que estaba diciendo. Sajonia es simplemente la denominación de una región alemana actual y cuando nos referimos a Sajón Antiguo era la lengua hablada, por los distintos pueblos germánicos que migraron por Europa, desde los ostrogos en las orillas del Volga, pasando por los anglos, sajones y jutos que se establecieron en Inglaterra, los francos que lo hicieron en Francia (adoptando luego el latín como lingua franca), los frisios en los Países Bajos, los visigodos en España, los vándalos en Africa del Norte. 

Contrariamente a lo que expones, la navegación lejos de las costas no estaba aún muy divulgada salvo entre los vikingos que efectivamente se aventuraron hasta Islandia y Groenlandia y en una oportunidad registrada por las sagas hasta las costas de Norteamerica (Vineland). Los alemanes de la Liga Hanseática solamente hacían viajes de cabotaje a lo largo de las costas del Báltico y Mar del Norte. Recién a comienzos del siglo XV Portugal en el reinado de Enrique el Navegante inicia la era de los descubrimientos a lo largo de las costas africanas, hasta que Colón se aventura a una expedición de mayor alcance.

Los *icebergs* no son propios de las costas norteamericanas, pero sí son frecuentes en la ruta que cruzaban los vikingos en el Atlántico Norte, como se desprende del hundimiento del Titanic. Fueron los vikingos los primeros en conocer un *iceberg*, como se menciona en la saga de Eric Leifson, aunque posiblemente también los conocían del norte de Noruega y de otros viajes.


----------



## gengo

ManPaisa said:


> Viene del inglés, pero ya se lo considera un término de español, no un anglicismo (o sea, que podría sustituirse por un equivalente de castellano).



Got it.  When I said "una palabra española normal," I meant one derived from Latin (or Arabic).

I just checked the DRAE, and it does not give any pronunciation for the word, which would lend credence to the i-ce-berg theory, but at the Collins dictionary, you can click on a word and select "speak" to hear the word pronounced by a native speaker, and it is pronounced as "Ais-ber(g)."

Así que todavía estamos empatados.


----------



## Roberto_Mendoza

gengo said:


> Got it.  When I said "una palabra española normal," I meant one derived from Latin (or Arabic).
> 
> I just checked the DRAE, and it does not give any pronunciation for the word, which would lend credence to the i-ce-berg theory, but at the Collins dictionary, you can click on a word and select "speak" to hear the word pronounced by a native speaker, and it is pronounced as "Ais-ber(g)."
> 
> Así que todavía estamos empatados.




Muy interesante el hilo, porque yo me he preguntado lo mismo. Sólo por malvado, y para añadir más leña al fuego, debo decir que en la págiana de Acapela (más allá de su poca o mucha autoridad), la palabra se pronuncia como "ais-berg". Saludos.


----------



## Mate

Aquí les dejo un enlace a un hilo del foro Sólo Español en el que se trató la pronunciación de *iceberg*.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=999290


----------



## Södertjej

Manuel G. Rey said:


> No preguntaba por ...berg, sino por Berg. Creo que tenía cinco años cuando supe que en alemán, en los sustantivos compuestos solo se escribe con mayúscula la inicial. Pero te agradezco que me refresques ese añejo conocimiento y que me confirmes que berg es palabra de varias lenguas de tronco germánico.
> Sobre la etimología de iceberg, esto es lo que dice el DRAE:
> (Del ingl. _iceberg,_ y este del neerl. medio _ijsberg_).


Yo con cinco años estaba aún con eso de la m con la a, ma. Disculpa si no te he entendido. No entendía por qué ponías en mayúscula una palabra cuando estamos escribiendo en español.


Juan Carlos Garling said:


> Entre los siglos IX y XI vikingos noruegos y daneses...


¿Y qué pasa con los suecos? Vale, vale, off-topic. Al fin y al cabo no la frontera sueco-noruega actual no existía ni de lejos.

Confirmo que en España se pronuncia iceberg, tal y como se escribe, en general con g de gato pero hay gente que pronuncia esa g final como si fuera la j de reloj.


----------



## aztlaniano

"Berg" sin "ice"  (pero lo escribiría *'berg*,con apóstrofe delante):

http://www.answers.com/topic/berg

bûrg) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




_n._
A mass of floating or stationary ice; an iceberg.


[Short for ICEBERG.]


http://www.thefreedictionary.com/Berg

*berg* (bûrg) _n._ A mass of floating or stationary ice; an iceberg.

[Short for iceberg.]

*The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Updated in 2009. Published by **Houghton Mifflin Company**. All rights reserved*.




_ScienceDaily (Mar. 25, 2008)_ —  ... satellite images of the Wilkins Ice Shelf spotted that a huge (41 by 2.5 km) km2 berg the size of the Isle of Man appears to have broken away in recent days -- it is still on the move.


----------



## Antpax

Södertjej said:


> Confirmo que en España se pronuncia iceberg, tal y como se escribe, en general con g de gato pero hay gente que pronuncia esa g final como si fuera la j de reloj.


 
Hola:

Sí, casi nadie dice _aisberg_, pero a mí me suena que los más común es pronunciar "iceber", obviando la última letra. La segunda en la clasificación sería "iceberj" y, más rara, pronunciando la "g".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Södertjej

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Sí, casi nadie dice _aisberg_, pero a mí me suena que los más común es pronunciar "iceber", obviando la última letra. La segunda en la clasificación sería "iceberj" y, más rara, pronunciando la "g".
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


De acuerdo en que saltarse la g final es muy común, quizá lo más en el habla relajada, no había caído, pero acabar con g de general y no de gato, no me suena tan habitual. Y me suena a rayos, como cuando dicen /ijnorar/ en lugar de /ignorar/ (transcripciòn fonética casera).


----------



## Antpax

Södertjej said:


> De acuerdo en que saltarse la g final es muy común, quizá lo más en el habla relajada, no había caído, pero acabar con g de general y no de gato, no me suena tan habitual. Y me suena a rayos, como cuando dicen /ijnorar/ en lugar de /ignorar/ (transcripciòn fonética casera).


 
Hola:

A mí no es que me suene a música celestial, pero si que diría que es más común acabar en "g" de general que en "g" de gato, aunque sigue ganando el no pronunciar nada.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Si desde un principio hubiesemos recurrido al español y lo hubieramos  denominado *témpano de hielo* o simplemente *témpano* nos hubieramos privado de este amistoso debate respecto al término *iceberg*.


----------



## Södertjej

Es que no es lo mismo que un témpano ni que un carámbano.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Södertjej said:


> Es que no es lo mismo que un témpano ni que un carámbano.


Entiendo que tanto *iceberg* como *témpano* es una enorme masa de hielo desprendido de un glaciar que flota a la deriva.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iceberg


----------



## Södertjej

Las placas más o menos planas, sí, pero cuando tienen tanta altura, creo que tiene sentido darle otro nombre.


----------



## ManPaisa

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> Si desde un principio hubiesemos recurrido al español y lo hubieramos  denominado *témpano de hielo* o simplemente *témpano* nos hubieramos privado de este amistoso debate respecto al término *iceberg*.



El hilo es sobre un término de inglés--_berg_--que es apócoque de _iceberg_, aunque muchos angloparlantes no lo hayamos oído nunca.

No es sobre alternativas para _iceberg _en español, ni sobre témpanos de hielo, ni sobre lenguas sajonas, ni sobre los vikingos. Para eso hay otros foros.


----------



## Mate

Adhiero a lo dicho por ManPaisa. 

Por favor, retomemos el tema del hilo o discutamos los temas nuevos en hilos nuevos (y en el foro que corresponda).

Mateamargo
moderador


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Puesto que incurrí en la irregularidad del 'off topic', transcribo la pregunta original de Operación Borodino:

"Buenos Dias.
 He visto esta palabra sin su compañera "ice", quisiera saber por si sola el significado de "berg"
 muchas gracias."         

Pues bien, ya hace rato que se respondió: berg o Berg significa montaña. 

Según se ha dicho y ha subrayado Manpaisa, se usa también por 'iceberg', pero no como apócope, que es la supresión de algún sonido al final de un vocablo, sino de aféresis, pérdida o desaparición de uno o varios fonemas o sílabas al principio de la palabra. Al menos, así se llama en español, o eso creo.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Pues bien, ya hace rato que se respondió: berg o Berg significa montaña.


A esta altura ya no estoy seguro de que signifique montaña; todo dependerá del tamaño, porque “cerro” es lo mismo, aunque no sea lo mismo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## ManPaisa

Manuel G. Rey said:


> aféresis, pérdida o desaparición de uno o varios fonemas o sílabas al principio de la palabra.


Eso, eso. Aféresis es el término correcto para describir lo que sucede con _iceberg _cuando se recorta a _berg_.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> A esta altura ya no estoy seguro de que signifique montaña; todo dependerá del tamaño, porque “cerro” es lo mismo, aunque no sea lo mismo.
> Saludos.
> _



Probablemente. Incluso los mayores icebergs no llegan a tamaño de montaña, sino a lo sumo de cerro, alcor, colina, collado, loma, cabezo, muela o montículo. Pero 'Berg' solo significa 'montaña' o 'monte', especialmente si va delante de los nombres propios de esos accidentes orográficos (besonders vor Eigennamen)


----------

